# Best Table Saw Under $1000?



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

I am looking to upgrade my tablesaw. I currently have a cheap Craftsman contractor saw. It does OK, but it has a small rip capacity, and the miter channel has the annoying protrusions that make it extremely difficult, if not impossible, to make and kind of jigs for it like a cross cut sled. So I am looking to upgrade. I have a budget of around $1000 (maybe just a bit more), obviously the less I spend the more other tools I can buy though. I was looking at a few different options but I am not sure if I have missed any. What I am looking to do with it, is this:

1. small amount of cabinet building. I won't be making a lot, but a few for around the house. 
2. Mostly interested in making tables and other projects.
3. need something that is or can be mobile to push to the side of my garage
4. nothing super huge as I have a limited amount of storage area in my garage.

Brands/models I am considering (in no particular order:

1. Rigid R4512 - I know there are issues with alignment, but I also heard if you get a good one they are nice for the money

2. Delta 36-725 - seems like a good saw for the price. People have raised concerns about possible customer service issues and it seems making a zero clearance insert is not possible, but it looks like Lowes may sell them.

3. Grizzly - G0771 - looks like a great option, but in searching I have found no place that sells a zero insert or dado insert and I am not sure if one can be made. I like that it is pre wired for 115 as that is all I have. Also not sure about the fence. Saw some people complain about it. Have to have it shipped and could get damaged.

4. Grizzly - G0715P - seems like the saw everyone says to get instead of all the others. comes 220 which won't work for me, but can be rewired, so not a huge deal. Overall seems good, but also has the largest size overall so would take up the most space in my garage. Would have to get it shipped and could get damaged.

Any saws I am overlooking or anything I am not considering? Any input is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

The 771 comes with a dado insert. It's listed in the parts list. The fence is probably pretty good, just not as long as the one on the 715. The zero insert should be a standard size. You should read about the problems others have had with the 715 and its alignment issues.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

The 715 has alignment problems too? Man, it is impossible to find something that doesn't have something wrong with it. One additional question for everyone, do I need more than 30 inch rip capacity? I am thinking it would be good, and I see that Delta makes a saw that has a 52" rip capacity )36-5152. I see it has the mobile base, but the legs on the extension table seem fixed. Anyone have experience with it? Is it still mobile enough to tuck it into a corner of my garage when not needed?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

The G0771 looks to be the best option under $1k right now since it doesn't have the alignment issues. I just bought one myself. The fence isn't as nice as the G0715P, but that can be replaced. The alignment issues of the 0715 can't be fixed easily.

Either buy a used cabinet saw, or the 771 is my vote. There's no listing of any zero clearance inserts for the 771, but I think it should be easily made. Let me take some measurements tonight for you.


----------



## scvwood27 (Jan 21, 2013)

The Grizzly G0690 is a beast and just went on sale for $1150.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> The Grizzly G0690 is a beast and just went on sale for $1150.
> 
> - scvwood27


 I am seeing it listed for $1395?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I recently bought the Lowe's version of the 36-5xxxx saws, the 36-725. I think it uses same or very similar legs/mobile base setup. Once all assembled and tightened up it works good. Only the single wheel on one side swivels and the other two are non-swiveling. So, you have to steer it into place, if that makes sense. It is really stable. I wheeled it around my little shop last weekend as I needed room and was not using saw since I am working on a large table. I'm sure the table saw experts can add to this, but looking at the specs, the 36-5xxxx series has larger motors and options for cast iron extensions and wider rip capacities. Mine is a 1.5hp and it ripped 8/4 white oak easily with a Marples 24T blade. I did feed a little slower than 1" stuff. Lowe's had it for $549.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

PS - ZCI inserts can be made for the 36-725. There are a few examples here at LJ.


----------



## scvwood27 (Jan 21, 2013)

This came in the mail today. Sale from April 15 to July 31.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

-10 ☆'s…same old crap.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

If I could ever be sure the 715's issue has been fixed, it would be my next saw, but right now my grizzly go575 does everything I need. It's a contractor saw, but it came with the shop fox aluma Classic fence which I love. They only have one true contractor saw left and I bet they discontinue that soon. I doubt you need a 50" fence. Occasionally I have wanted more, but I really don't have the room. A saw with a 50" rip capacity isn't exactly gonna "tuck" into a corner.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> A saw with a 50" rip capacity isn t exactly gonna "tuck" into a corner.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Good point. And, I'm not sure I would want to wrestle with a piece large enough to be ripped 50"...


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> A saw with a 50" rip capacity isn t exactly gonna "tuck" into a corner.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> ...


I agree 100%, the problem is I could see 36" being useful but it seems like all my options are 30" or 52".


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

For the few times that I have had need for more than 30", I just saved the piece that was to the left of the blade.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Used Unisaw or Powermatic 66.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> A saw with a 50" rip capacity isn t exactly gonna "tuck" into a corner.
> 
> - firefighterontheside
> 
> ...


If the saw is left tilt, you can often slide the fence rails to the right for more capacity.
http://lumberjocks.com/knotscott/blog/34563

For a new saw under $1K, I'd look at the G0771 or maybe the 36-725 if budget wouldn't allow the G0771. A good used saw is a viable option if the right deal comes along.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

For $1000 I'd buy a nice used unisaw. Just me.

Easier to find a cabinet saw under 1000$ of you don't need 52" rip capacity.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

I have the G0771 and it has been great. No regrets, and would absolutely recommend it. I am not sure I will ever need to "upgrade"


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I am looking to upgrade my tablesaw. I currently have a cheap Craftsman contractor saw. It does OK, but it has a small rip capacity, and the miter channel has the annoying protrusions that make it extremely difficult, if not impossible, to make and kind of jigs for it like a cross cut sled.


Contractor or benchtop? Never seen one of the contractor saws with the tabs, but many of the benchtop models have them, particularly the ones with the aluminum tops. Easy to take care of though, just chuck up a grinding or sanding wheel in a dremel and get rid of them:









(or use a file, drill, whatever you have handy)

And as others have pointed out, if you are willing to consider used, you can get 10 times the saw for a fraction of the cost of new.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

About the fence, I have no complaints. It works great, is sturdy when locked in place, easy to adjust, and is accurate. Personally, I do not see how any fence could be better. I am somewhat am amateur woodworker though.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If considering used remember this: have patience, check craigslist or whatever you may use many times a day, have cash on hand, be prepared to snatch it up, and belts and bearings aren't hard to replace. That's about it. Or it's all I can think of but I pretty much covers it.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> I am looking to upgrade my tablesaw. I currently have a cheap Craftsman contractor saw. It does OK, but it has a small rip capacity, and the miter channel has the annoying protrusions that make it extremely difficult, if not impossible, to make and kind of jigs for it like a cross cut sled.
> 
> Contractor or benchtop? Never seen one of the contractor saws with the tabs, but many of the benchtop models have them, particularly the ones with the aluminum tops. Easy to take care of though, just chuck up a grinding or sanding wheel in a dremel and get rid of them:
> 
> ...


I have an older version of this: http://www.sears.com/craftsman-10inch-table-saw-with-laser-trac-reg-21807/p-00921807000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1

I bought it about 8 or 9 years ago, and like I said, it did ok for small projects but I need to build some cabinets for my house and garage and have other projects in mind. Never thought about grinding off the tabs, but I guess it would be an option.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I had basically the same saw for a while… with the tabs ground off, it opens up a lot more possibilities. Cross cut sleds, homemade miter slot locks for use with thin cut jigs, feather boards, etc… and you can extend it's usable size with a couple of roller stands. I also built a router table insert to sit between the table and one of the slide out extensions that was really useful and came in really handy since I was very space limited at the time.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: That's not a contractor saw… it's a benchtop model with an included stand to make it look more impressive


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I had one like that too, maybe the same as yours. When I started trying to cut plywood on it I knew it was time for something different. It kept wanting to tip over. I hung sandbags over the rails of the stand. It's very difficult to make the fence parallel to the blade. Have to measure the front and back of blade to the fence each time. If you extend those wings and then put the fence out there it gets even dicier with making the fence parallel.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> PS: That s not a contractor saw… it s a benchtop model with an included stand to make it look more impressive
> 
> - MrUnix


Wasn't sure what to call it.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> I had one like that too, maybe the same as yours. When I started trying to cut plywood on it I knew it was time for something different. It kept wanting to tip over. I hung sandbags over the rails of the stand. It s very difficult to make the fence parallel to the blade. Have to measure the front and back of blade to the fence each time. If you extend those wings and then put the fence out there it gets even dicier with making the fence parallel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


Exactly. already ruined a nice sheet of birch plywood with it. Would rather not have that happen again.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> It s very difficult to make the fence parallel to the blade. Have to measure the front and back of blade to the fence each time. If you extend those wings and then put the fence out there it gets even dicier with making the fence parallel.
> 
> - firefighterontheside


I never had that problem with mine… for what many would consider a cheap fence, it worked remarkably well and never gave me a bit of problems. My biggest gripe was the cheap plastic hangers they used for the slide out extensions that allowed them to sag (requiring some sort of prop underneath to keep them level) and the cheap universal screamer motor. But I worked the heck out of that saw for years until it finally just melted.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I also never cut down large sheet goods on it… much easier to use a circular saw and guide to cut to rough size first, then do final cuts on the TS.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep, it's time for a cast iron top at least contractor saw with some weight. Someone said that the fence in the 771 is great and I'm sure it is. What I like about mine as opposed to that one is the length of it. The more fence you have in front of the blade, that's more fence to stabilize your piece against before it contacts the blade and then the same as it exits the saw. It's much more important when you're cutting something like a sheet plywood.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I rarely put a full sheet on the table. Most of the time i will cut to length with circular saw and guide and then rip those pieces to width at the table saw. Within the limits of my sled, I will do the final length cuts on the sled.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*Knotscott *and *TheFridge *are right on….......

Used Unisaw with good wheel kit


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> -10 ☆ s…same old crap.
> 
> - DKV


The only "Same Old Crap: on here is YOU and your BS "Rating System". I found it very informative even if I don't, at this point require the information. NEXT DORK!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

The G0771's opening for the throat plate is 3/16" deep when the leveling screws are all the way down. So, you can use a piece of 1/8" ply and the leveling screws to bring it up flush and make your own inserts.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> The G0771 s opening for the throat plate is 3/16" deep when the leveling screws are all the way down. So, you can use a piece of 1/8" ply and the leveling screws to bring it up flush and make your own inserts.
> 
> - jmartel


Other than steel or possibly aluminum, most 1/8" insert materials would need some reinforcing so they don't flex. I'd make it as deep as you reasonably can and rout the edge to fit the depth.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Right. That was something I had forgotten to add. Either add reinforcement or use a rabbeting bit.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I bought the Delta from Lowes and it has been amazing for the price. I wouldn't compare it to a high end cabinet saw, but it's the best saw for under $1000 in my mind. I've had to deal with Delta on an ordering issue for the Dado insert and they handled the issue before Lowes even responded. It's pretty damn quiet for a table saw, cuts great, even the stock blade with it has performed really well. The fence was a lot more sturdy than I expected.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Not a Grizzly table saw fan…. too many complaints over the past 6 months on here, makes one think something is wrong at their facility.
motor issues
jointers that won't stay running

poor casting/milling of miter slots…
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/5170

And blade mechanism that moves side to side when raising/lowering
http://lumberjocks.com/topics/85266
He then posted a video of how screwed up the 715 mechanizm is.
http://vid287.photobucket.com/albums/ll148/lthompson94/Grizzly0715P_01_zpsfnhljd1a.mp4

a year ago I would have been banging the drum for Grizzly too… lately though, I am leery.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

None of those problems are on my G0771, and none were on any of the display tablesaws in the Bellingham warehouse 2 weeks ago. Not to mention that the G0771 doesn't suffer from the alignment issues that the G0715P does because it's a completely different design. I have zero complaints with my saw. Even the 90 deg stop was dead on from the factory.

Again, the best choice in this budget is a used cabinet saw. Failing that, probably the 771.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the input! I have narrowed the choice down to either the Delta 36-725 or the Grizzly G0771.

Between the two obviously the Grizzly is all cast iron vs cast iron and steel wings on the Delta. The Grizzly has a more powerful motor. I can get the Delta for around $500 total with coupons and discounted gift cards vs just under $800 (with the mobile base) for the Grizzly.

I am leaning towards the Delta due to $300 savings that I can invest in good blades as well as other tools I need (like a router). The reviews on it are very favorable, as are the reviews on the Grizzly. Any last thought on one vs the other? Anything I haven't considered the should factor into my decision?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

> <snip>I am leaning towards the Delta due to $300 savings that I can invest in good blades as well as other tools I need (like a router).<snip>
> - blkcheech


Yes, indeed. I pulled one of my wife's tricks on this purchase. "Wow, with all the money I saved on the table saw, I can buy a Makita or Grizzly track saw." Her trick is usually about buying clothes on sale and using savings to accessorize them  .


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Thanks everyone for the input! I have narrowed the choice down to either the Delta 36-725 or the Grizzly G0771.
> 
> Between the two obviously the Grizzly is all cast iron vs cast iron and steel wings on the Delta. The Grizzly has a more powerful motor. I can get the Delta for around $500 total with coupons and discounted gift cards vs just under $800 (with the mobile base) for the Grizzly.
> 
> ...


You're on the right track with weighing out the pros and cons of the two saws. Weight and dust collection are a couple of other considerations to ponder. I'd also consider what the price difference means to you. If $300 isn't painful, the addition of cast wings, full enclosure, and cabinet mounted trunnions are "nice to haves", but $300 buys some nice accessories like a good dado set, some blade(s), a nice aftermarket miter gauge, or some combination of those. Executive decision time!

@ adrock1 - I think phenolic makes a great insert….stiff, workable, affordable.


----------



## Adrock1 (Feb 5, 2015)

> The G0771 looks to be the best option under $1k right now since it doesn t have the alignment issues. I just bought one myself. The fence isn t as nice as the G0715P, but that can be replaced. The alignment issues of the 0715 can t be fixed easily.
> 
> Either buy a used cabinet saw, or the 771 is my vote. There s no listing of any zero clearance inserts for the 771, but I think it should be easily made. Let me take some measurements tonight for you.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. If 120 volt and under $1000 are your criteria the 771 is the best option in my opinion. I just got one a month or so ago. The fence is serviceable. Not the best in the world but its very solid and holds alignment which are the most important things in a fence.

As far as zero clearance inserts, I bought a 1/4" thick piece of phenolic from woodcraft. They sell it for making router table inserts. It was $17 for a piece big enough to make three inserts. Worked perfectly and was very cost effective.

I have a 60 tooth diablo blade on it now and it cuts smoothly and has plenty of power for hobbyist applications. No alignment problems. Its stayed trued up so far.

Grizzly was a pleasure to deal with. Shipping was a piece of cake. I'll be ordering a jointer from them in the next couple months. Very good experience over all.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

The saw has been fully covered.

My question to you is why no 200?

Is it because your panel is full or you don't want to mess with it?

For a saw 2HP or more, you're way better off with 220.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Oops, forgot:

IMO


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Get a good blade. After using a Freud Diablo and a Forrest ww2, the Diablo has lost its edge where the Forrest is still cutting like new.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> The saw has been fully covered.
> 
> My question to you is why no 200?
> 
> ...


Well, the no 220 was because I thought it was more difficult to run out to my garage at first, but after talking to my cousin who is an electrician, it should actually be really easy, so 220 is fine.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The Grizzly spring sale catalog was just sent out, and shows the 3 HP G0690 for $1150, plus $150 shipping. Could be a lifetime saw if you want to go that much over your limit. Oops, sorry, just saw that you didn't want 240V. Forget it.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

> The Grizzly spring sale catalog was just sent out, and shows the 3 HP G0690 for $1150, plus $150 shipping. Could be a lifetime saw if you want to go that much over your limit. Oops, sorry, just saw that you didn t want 240V. Forget it.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I just called Grizzly on that saw, because for that price and level of saw, I would choose that one. Grizzly said the price was a mistake in the catalog and refused to honor it over the phone.


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I went to Lowe's to look at the 36-725. They only had the floor model left, but they agreed to take 10% off, plus let me use another 10% off coupon, but she had to do that manually, and just did 20% off total. Then I paid with discounted gift cards, so all in I got the saw, already put together for around $430. Not too bad of a deal, so I pulled trigger and bought it. Guy said that if it didn't work out, I could return it. So now I gotta dial it in and check it all out. Thanks again for everyone's advice!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice deal….congrats!

*Tips for Picking Saw Blades*


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> Well I went to Lowe s to look at the 36-725. They only had the floor model left, but they agreed to take 10% off, plus let me use another 10% off coupon, but she had to do that manually, and just did 20% off total. Then I paid with discounted gift cards, so all in I got the saw, already put together for around $430. Not too bad of a deal, so I pulled trigger and bought it. Guy said that if it didn t work out, I could return it. So now I gotta dial it in and check it all out. Thanks again for everyone s advice!
> 
> - blkcheech


That was the other saw I was on the fence about, and debating between with the 0771. All in all, I am glad I went with the Grizzly, but I certainly don't think you will be disappointed with that choice. Congrats! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Wood1Hawk (Dec 7, 2016)

So much to think about, it actually made my head hurt reading through this thread. How is the 36-725 holding up these days? Or did it go back to the store?

Edit: I just realized how old this thread is, apologies for bumping an ancient thread.



> Well I went to Lowe s to look at the 36-725. They only had the floor model left, but they agreed to take 10% off, plus let me use another 10% off coupon, but she had to do that manually, and just did 20% off total. Then I paid with discounted gift cards, so all in I got the saw, already put together for around $430. Not too bad of a deal, so I pulled trigger and bought it. Guy said that if it didn t work out, I could return it. So now I gotta dial it in and check it all out. Thanks again for everyone s advice!
> 
> - blkcheech


----------



## blkcheech (Apr 15, 2015)

Still working great! I have used it quite a lot actually and have not run into any issues so far.


----------

